# Nikon D3100 Time Lapse?



## Gregga

hey 

i have recently got myself the new Nikon D3100 along with a good set of lens.

However, im trying to do a time lapse sequence but cannot find the setting on the camera?!

does the d3100 not include continuous shooting for time lapse photography?

please help


----------



## Scimitar

I JUST GOT MINE AS WELL. AS FAR AS I CAN PICK UP FROM VARIOUS REVIEWS, THE D3100 DOES NOT HAVE THE FACILITY TO CAPTURE TIME LAPSE. ALSO NO EXTERNAL MIC. DISSAPOINTED IN THESE 2 FLAWS. THE CAMERA IS FURTHERMORE A GREAT ADDITION TO MY PHOTOGRAPHY DEVICES. VERY SATISFIED. WE WILL HAVE TO SEEK ALTERNATIVE WAYS TO CAPTURE TIME LAPSE. THE REMOTE SHUTTER RELEASE FOR THIS MODEL IS THE MC-DC2 ACCESORY.


----------



## jkevin

i have been thinking of the 3100 other than the two things you mentioned what is your overall toughts on this camera?


----------



## John Mc

I dont have this camera,or a nikon,so there soft.firmware iludes me,but my canon has a function on the Pc software that does it,as you have the ability to remote shoot,it might be on the pc's software,plug in and see. have fun if you manage to get it working


----------

